
Show HN: Flow Based JavaScript Creative Coding Toy for the WebGL - wonglok831
 Dear web lovers, 
I made a Flow Based Creative Coding Software for Web called EffectNode.com  We can simply use Modules and Cables to Remix and Code Interactive WebGL Visual Effect.<p>Hope you like it &lt;3 
A lot of things are not so legit but kinda works. lol &lt;3<p>There are a few different inventional consideration and thoughtfulness related.<p>Source: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;EffectNode&#x2F;EffectNode-GUI" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;EffectNode&#x2F;EffectNode-GUI</a> 
The GUI has all the main logic. &lt;3<p>Docs &amp; Tutorial site: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.effectnode.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.effectnode.com</a><p>Best wishes,  Lok
======
wonglok831
Here's the biology + logic mindset behind the toy & invention.

Hope that I can find someone who loves to learn from nature and apply to
coding design with me.

[https://effectnode.com/blog/flow-based-mindset-from-
biology](https://effectnode.com/blog/flow-based-mindset-from-biology)

